# Groceries....



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a quick one, do you think 500aed a week on groceries is a fair estimate for 2 adults and a baby? I read in an earlier post about 1000aed for a family of 4. Any opinions much appreciated.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Just a quick one, do you think 500aed a week on groceries is a fair estimate for 2 adults and a baby? I read in an earlier post about 1000aed for a family of 4. Any opinions much appreciated.


Hi Hopeful,

My husband and I go through roughly 600 - 650 dirhams a week on groceries. Basics like meat, dariy, bread, fruit & veg...it would be cheaper but we like our fruit & veg eat a lot of it and they are a bit expensive


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi Hopeful,
> 
> My husband and I go through roughly 600 - 650 dirhams a week on groceries. Basics like meat, dariy, bread, fruit & veg...it would be cheaper but we like our fruit & veg eat a lot of it and they are a bit expensive


Not too far off the mark then, thats great. We too eat quite a lot of fruit and veg, and the little one 14 months now so she eats what we do which is always a bonus. Thanks for your help.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

No problem  it can always vary sometimes we 100aed less but on average we used to spend £300.00 a month in UK and only needed to increase it by £50.00 we also occasionally eat out once a week and it comes out of that pot. All the best


----------

